# Diablo Style RTA Mini



## Stosta (16/2/16)

A few guys were asking about this little thing so I thought I would put down my initial impressions so you can go ahead and decide if you want one (which in short, you do). This isn't really a proper review as I lack the technical knowledge to represent any product completely, but here are my first thoughts!

*The Product



*
Black
510 Drip Tip
Dual Post Build Deck
2.5ml Capacity
Top-Filling

Comes in a little tin can, with some spare o-rings, screws, aglass, and a little hex key. Mine had a little paint missing (barely noticeable and I'm someone that gets annoyed by these things), but i suspect it was from when the vendor took it apart for me to make sure everything was there and in working order.

The build quality isn't amazing, but at the same time it's not bad either. When I was working with the building deck it was solid. In fact the only concern I had was the airflow control at the bottom of the unit which was a bit loose, but when attached to my mod it was fine.

*Building
*
I managed to do a dual coil 26/32g Clapton at 5.5 wraps with a 2mm ID quite easily, it didn't feel at all like I was pushed for space, I suppose that is because they scarificed tank capacity to keep a good build space.




I was told that wicking might be a problem. Up until now my only experiences with wicking have been on the Subtank Mini RBA and the Crius, so this style was new to me. I over-wicked it to start off with, and I knoew this because I couldn't get the cover on over the build area. So after re-wicking (with jap cotton) I managed to get it on easily.





Then screwed everything on, filled it up with some Debbie does Donuts (I like the way when full it makes the glass look completely black with the refraction). This is my first mini tank as well but I love the way this thing looks on it!




When I took a toke... CLOUDS BABY! Some serious clouds! With the airflow fully open I got more clouds than my Crius on the same setup.

I thought to myself, "Bugger this, lets change the mod and take it up to 100W!". Excitedly slapped it onto my KBox 200W, cranked it up... BURNT COTTON BABY! I suspect this is from a lack of wicking practice with this type of tank, but it went back onto my Subox anyway(where I originally intended it to live).

*The Verdict
*
The build quality isn't great, and it was a bit difficult to conquer in terms of building. In saying that, within an hour I had it churning out some serious clouds on my Subox Mini, and it looks totally wild! I got this for a really decent price and would recommend it to anyone that i thinking about buying it (probably fanboys or people wanting a hell-themed tank  ). 

I hope someone else here gets one, so you can tell me how to wick this thing properly, because it has some potential!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (16/2/16)

"BURNT COTTON BABY"
WHAHAHA LOL. 
That is an excellent review!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

in my opinion it definitely has the looks, I prefer black atty's and mods . The SS seems to blingy, if you know what I mean <- This is not in reference to this atty, I don't even know if they come in SS or other colors for that matter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (16/2/16)

Thanks @Stosta Looking forward to mine. There is a vid on youtube somewhere of a foulmouthed aussie doing a review on this and the 5ml tank. Will see if I van get it and see how he wicks it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mAlice (16/2/16)

Stosta said:


> A few guys were asking about this little thing so I thought I would put down my initial impressions so you can go ahead and decide if you want one (which in short, you do). This isn't really a proper review as I lack the technical knowledge to represent any product completely, but here are my first thoughts!
> 
> *The Product
> 
> ...



@Stosta 
Thanks for all the effort mate, I appreciate it! And I would like to here your verdict with a different wicking style in there. Apparently this tank is supposed to be on par with the Geek Vape Griffin in terms of flavour! 

Enjoy it bud! I will hopefully have mine before the vape meet!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keith Milton (16/2/16)

Got this wicking technique for the Diablo on the net, try it and let us know what is the verdict.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/2/16)

Keith Milton said:


> Got this wicking technique for the Diablo on the net, try it and let us know what is the verdict.



I missed this batch, getting it asap


----------



## Nightwalker (16/2/16)

Stosta said:


> A few guys were asking about this little thing so I thought I would put down my initial impressions so you can go ahead and decide if you want one (which in short, you do). This isn't really a proper review as I lack the technical knowledge to represent any product completely, but here are my first thoughts!
> 
> *The Product
> 
> ...


Burnt taste might be the 2mm ID, try 2.5 or 3mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/2/16)

Gee, this does look like a winner.. Pity you say its toughie to build on..


----------



## Nightwalker (16/2/16)

Gizmo said:


> Gee, this does look like a winner.. Pity you say its toughie to build on..


Its a get used to build. Check the video. U will love it


----------



## Noddy (16/2/16)

These videos are of the authentic El Diablo tanks. This one available locally is a clone. But from what I've seen, the clones juice channels is bigger than the authentic 2.5ml tank. Looks like the clone has similar juice channels to the 5ml authentic. I could be wrong though...


----------



## Keith Milton (17/2/16)

Just hope that one of the vendors will bring it in for us (wink, wink. Vape King)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

Gizmo said:


> Gee, this does look like a winner.. Pity you say its toughie to build on..


I don't think it's that tough (especially for someone with your experience), I'm just a noob!


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

Keith Milton said:


> Just hope that one of the vendors will bring it in for us (wink, wink. Vape King)


how's the flavor production on it @Stosta ? as good as your crius?


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> how's the flavor production on it @Stosta ? as good as your crius?


Not yet, but I haven't had the chance to play around on it much. Will be able to give a much more accurate description after the weekend!


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

awesome thanks man  njoy though - always fun to play with new toys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (18/2/16)

So, got mine yesterday.
Build quality not bad, but paint quality not that good. 

Build deck big and easy to build on.
I put the wicks about halfway up the juice channels. No leaking when top filling and no dry hits around 28 to 35W.

28g kanthal 6 turns, 2.5mm dia. This is the same build I use on my billow nano and bellus.
Im a bit disappointed with the flavour on this tank. Its not bad, but its not wow! The Goblin mini wins the Diablo in flavour department.

The main reason I got this was to sit atop my C.O.V. mini, to use at airports when traveling. For this purpose I'm happy with it. As it is very used friendly with the top fill. 
Dont think I will use it as a grab and go tank, as the 2.5ml juice gets empty very quickly.
Will throw in a 2mm 7 turn 28g kanthal coil later and see how that goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (18/2/16)

Forgot the pic

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

Noddy said:


> Forgot the pic
> View attachment 46076


That looks awesome!!!


----------



## mAlice (18/2/16)

Noddy said:


> Forgot the pic
> View attachment 46076



I am looking to upgrade to a TC mod, how does the Koopor mini perform? I assume that is what is in the picture without an atty on?


----------



## Noddy (18/2/16)

mAlice said:


> I am looking to upgrade to a TC mod, how does the Koopor mini perform? I assume that is what is in the picture without an atty on?



I won't recommend the Koopor mini. The battery consumption is very high and no user upgradeable software. It cannot do temp control on SS without the software upgrade, which can only be done with a special tool.

The Evic VTC mini on the otherhand gets regular software upgrades, can be upgraded by a 6 year old, and consumes battery power much more efficiently.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mAlice (18/2/16)

Noddy said:


> I won't recommend the Koopor mini. The battery consumption is very high and no user upgradeable software. It cannot do temp control on SS without the software upgrade, which can only be done with a special tool.
> 
> The Evic VTC mini on the otherhand gets regular software upgrades, can be upgraded by a 6 year old, and consumes battery power much more efficiently.



The only problem I have with the VTC mini is that it doesn't look as nice as the Koopor... Does the VTC Mini support USB charging? And how is the temp control on it? Does it support SS out of the box or should it be upgraded first?


----------



## Noddy (18/2/16)

Trust me, looks won't make up for the frustration of having to change batteries 3 times a day, or when you find yourself away from your spare batteries when the Koopor has drained the one it has.

I don't use tc, 2 or 3 times I did it worked well. Im not sure if the newer vtc comes out the box with SS tc, but it is really easy to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mAlice (18/2/16)

Noddy said:


> Trust me, looks won't make up for the frustration of having to change batteries 3 times a day, or when you find yourself away from your spare batteries when the Koopor has drained the one it has.
> 
> I don't use tc, 2 or 3 times I did it worked well. Im not sure if the newer vtc comes out the box with SS tc, but it is really easy to do.



Thanks @Noddy ,

I think you just helped me pick out my next mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (18/2/16)

Noddy said:


> I won't recommend the Koopor mini. The battery consumption is very high and no user upgradeable software. It cannot do temp control on SS without the software upgrade, which can only be done with a special tool.
> 
> The Evic VTC mini on the otherhand gets regular software upgrades, can be upgraded by a 6 year old, and consumes battery power much more efficiently.


I concur 110% with @Noddy. I have owned the Koopor Mini and I now have the VTC Mini and the Koopor is not even in the same class as the VTC. Besides the fact that my Koopor would jump in and out of TC mode with Titanium (and no Stainless Steel TC), the battery consumption completely drove me up the walls. This may sound unbelievable, but I really get almost double the battery life out of the VTC (juice consumption) that I got from the Koopor.


----------

